
When TV Ads Go Subliminal with a Vengeance, We’ll Be to Blame - terryauerbach
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/16/business/media/when-tv-ads-go-subliminal-with-a-vengeance-well-be-to-blame.html?_r=0
======
PebblesHD
Raises some very interesting points, and it is indeed possible advertisers
will turn to more in-media advertising to make up for the losses, but this
still leaves the (ever growing) section of the market like myself that haven't
watched a second of commercial TV in the last 12 months and don't really
consider going back. I get my media mainly from Netflix and some local players
here like Stan and AnimeLab which have entirely replaced my need for Pay Tv
and Free-to-air broadcasts. What happens when the younger audience doesn't
have a TV tuner in the first place? How will the ads, subliminal or not, be
served? Will it shift to public spaces or internet entirely, or something
totally seperate again?

